# I didn't know roosters could lay eggs!!!



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

I was strolling by the back pen where the roosters are (separate from the hens) and happened to look in their house. It had a big pile of eggs in the corner. I'm like, "WHAT? I know roosters don't lay eggs..."
My only guess is that one of the hens is jumping the fence. Time to clip some wings.


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

LMAO I laughed soooo loud when I read this. Have fun clipping those wings!!
 
:ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL: :laugh:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

That is Great. 

I bet you were like :shocked: :applaud:


----------



## crgoats (Nov 8, 2011)

LOL. Thanks for the giggle~!!


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

I bet you could get some money for THAT rooster  :ROFL:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

:laugh: Too funny! It would be awesome to have a rooster that layed eggs!!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

:ROFL: :slapfloor: too funny!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:ROFL: :thumbup:


----------



## cowgirlboergoats (Apr 29, 2012)

i have a roster and 8 hens and 1 day we had 9 eggs so we are wrounding that the roster layed it onder: so i thick and this is after willow [my goat] had her baby :kidred: Apirl


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Hahaha! I've actually heard that some hens will, every now and then, lay two eggs in one day! And congrats on the baby goat!  :kidred:


----------



## Zarafia (Mar 25, 2012)

I had a button quail lay two eggs in one day, but never had a rooster lay any! :slapfloor: 
Actually, I once had a dear sweet cockatiel hen lay an egg right in my hand. Sweet Pearl Girl


----------



## rosti (Feb 1, 2011)

I have a hen that crows and lays blue or brown eggs. She also has spurs. :ROFL:


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I used to have a hen that, once her rooster was gone (sold) began crowing! She was a Silky and such a little spitfire!


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

That is really a good laugh milkmaid. I have never had a hen crow but sometimes my roosters cluck.


----------



## cowgirlboergoats (Apr 29, 2012)

but it can't be the hen that lays huge eggs. i thak that poor hen says ocy every day


----------

